

How quake prediction works-Japanese 1 Million quake prediction systeme - wiks
http://cosmiclog.msnbc.msn.com/_news/2011/03/11/6247882-how-quake-prediction-works-or-not

======
mrleinad
It's amazing. The degree of organization there makes me feel I'm still in the
stone age.

